# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Νέος στην περιοχή του Κερατσινίου

## xatzinikolaki

γεια σας.μένω στην Δραπετσώνα (Σωκράτους για αυτούς που μενουν Κερατσίνι και θα γνωρίζουν) και ψάχνω απεγνωσμένα access points να συνδεθώ αφου έχω αγοράσει τον εξοπλισμο..αν μπορεί κάποιος καλος κύριος ή κυρία να μου πει τι εξοπλισμό χρειάζομαι και πως θα συνδεθώ σε κοντινό access point (έχω ανεμπόδιστη οπτική επαφή στα 400 και στα 650 μέτρα)..περιμένω οδηγίες απο καποιον που έχει χρόνο..σας ευχαριστώ θερμά

----------


## sokratisg

*Δευτέρα 23/04/2007 11:13 - Edited by sokratisg*
Το παρόν διασπάστηκε από εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29704 (wireless)
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29704 (internet)

Καλωσήρθες στην παρέα μας xatzinikolaki. 

Σου μετέφερα το post σου έτσι ώστε να ξεκινήσεις εδώ μία συζήτηση γύρω από τον κόμβο σου.  ::  

Καλή αρχή!

----------


## papashark

> γεια σας.μένω στην Δραπετσώνα (Σωκράτους για αυτούς που μενουν Κερατσίνι και θα γνωρίζουν) και ψάχνω απεγνωσμένα access points να συνδεθώ αφου έχω αγοράσει τον εξοπλισμο..αν μπορεί κάποιος καλος κύριος ή κυρία να μου πει τι εξοπλισμό χρειάζομαι και πως θα συνδεθώ σε κοντινό access point (έχω ανεμπόδιστη οπτική επαφή στα 400 και στα 650 μέτρα)..περιμένω οδηγίες απο καποιον που έχει χρόνο..σας ευχαριστώ θερμά


Kαλώς όρισες  :: 

Καταρχάς απέφυγε τα μελοδραματικά "ψάχνω απεγνωσμένα", δεύτερον μιας που πολύ σωστά έχεις ήδη γραφτεί στο wind, θα πρέπει εκεί να δεις ποιοί κόμβοι έχουν ΑP (access points) κοντά σου, καθώς και αν έχεις οπτική επαφή προς αυτούς από την Ταράτσα σου.

Οταν βρεις ποιοί είναι οι κοντινότεροι, βγάλε καμιά φωτογραφία προς αυτούς και έλα σε επαφή μαζί τους, δείχνοντας τους την φωτογραφία.

Παράλληλα πες μας τι εξοπλισμό έχεις πάρει για να δούμε αν μπορείς να κάνεις scan με αυτόν τον εξοπλισμό, ώστε ακόμα γρηγορότερα να διαπιστώσεις ποιούς πιάνεις, και να έρθεις άμεσα σε επαφή μαζί τους ώστε αν τους ζητησεις την άδεια τους να συνδεθείς επάνω τους (κοινώς απλά να πεις μια καλημέρα) και εκείνοι να σου δώσουν IPs.

----------


## lsalpeas

Μπορεις να θελεις να βρεις το δικο μου ΑΡ και να συνδεθεις κανονικα

ειμαι ο lsalpeas #161 και ειμαστε κοντα.

Αν κανεις Κονε θα παρεις ΙΡ απο dhcp οποτε μην ανχωνεσαι...

----------


## prometheus

welcome  ::

----------


## xatzinikolaki

φίλε Isalpea τι εννοείς κονέ?τι πρεπει να κάνω για να συνδεθώ πάνω σου..θα πάω σε λιγες μέρες να αγορασω και τον εξοπλισμο.

----------


## lsalpeas

Μολις το κανεις θα σου δωσω το τηλεφωνο μου να τα πουμε απο κοντα.

----------


## xatzinikolaki

να πάρω κεραία ή πιάτο εντωμεταξύ?και τι άλλο χρειάζομαι εκτος απο pigtail καλώδιο,ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί και POE? και πόσα dbi πρέπει να είναι η κεραία ή το πιάτο?έχω αυτές τις απορίες που αν τις λύσω είμαι οκ για να τα αγοράσω..και έχω βρεί και τα καταστήματα απο τα οποία θα τα αγοράσω..[/img]

----------


## mojiro

> να πάρω κεραία ή πιάτο εντωμεταξύ?και τι άλλο χρειάζομαι εκτος απο pigtail καλώδιο,ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί και POE? και πόσα dbi πρέπει να είναι η κεραία ή το πιάτο?έχω αυτές τις απορίες που αν τις λύσω είμαι οκ για να τα αγοράσω..και έχω βρεί και τα καταστήματα απο τα οποία θα τα αγοράσω..[/img]


δεν ερχεσαι καλυτερα στο meeting να τα πεις απο κοντα με διαφορα παιδια ?
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30688

----------


## Dreamweaver

Welcome on board xatzinikolaki  ::

----------


## xatzinikolaki

επειδή είναι λίγο περίεργο το modem μου πες μου Isalpea το τηλέφωνο σου να μιλήσουμε οπωσδήποτε..είμαι έτοιμος..στείλε μου e-mail να σε πάρω τηλ

----------


## xatzinikolaki

καλησπέρα παιδιά..αγόρασα το ovislink air live 54Mbps WL-5460AP και δεν μπορώ να το "δω" μέσα απο κάποιο explorer (Internet exploer,Mozilla firefox)...έχετε καμιά ιδέα τι θα κάνω?

----------


## papashark

Εχεις βάλει στο pc ΙΡ την 192.168.100.1 με subnet την 255.255.255.0 ώστε να το δεις στην 192.168.100.252 ?

----------


## xatzinikolaki

δεν είχα βάλει την ΙP αυτή..ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν 2 κάρτες δικτύου..χρειάζεται κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση τώρα ή να προσπαθώ να βρώ με το πιάτο κάποιον?ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## papashark

Ξεκίνα τα scan  ::

----------


## xatzinikolaki

έχω κάνει scan προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις και έχω επαφή με τον Johnkast...
πρέπει να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του ώστε να μου δώσει τις IP που πρέπει έτσι?
τι άλλο χρειάζεται να κάνω για να συνδεθώ το συντομότερο?

----------


## papashark

> έχω κάνει scan προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις και έχω επαφή με τον Johnkast...
> πρέπει να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του ώστε να μου δώσει τις IP που πρέπει έτσι?
> τι άλλο χρειάζεται να κάνω για να συνδεθώ το συντομότερο?


Aμα δεν σου δώσει ΙΡ γρήγορα, τράβα κάτω από το σπίτι του και άρχισε να χτυπάς τα κουδούνια, να φωνάζεις, να πετάς πέτρες στο παράθυρο του κλπ.

Ειδάλλως μπορείς να δωροδοκήσεις εμένα (σε είδος) και να παρέμβω ώστε να πάρεις ποιό γρήγορα ΙΡς.

----------


## xatzinikolaki

ψάχνω απεγνωσμένα τον αγαπητό κύριο johnkast...θέλω να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του για IP..αν με ακουέι ας επικοινωνήσει

----------


## lsalpeas

κανε ενα scan και βαλε ενα screenshot εδω μεσα να δουμε τι παιζει.

Το ποιο πιθανο ειναι να βλεπεις και εμενα αλλα τωρα δεν μπορεις να με ποιασεις επειδη δεν εχω κατι να παιζει σε Β

----------


## xatzinikolaki

έκανα πάρα πολλα scan προς τη μεριά σου και αυτή η πολυκατοικία ανάμεσα μας με δυσκολεύει πολυ..δεν μπορώ να σε βρώ..τωρα έχω στρέψει το πιάτο προς τον John kast και τον "βλέπω" αλλα δεν με συμφέρει γιατι εσύ έχεις λιγότερους clients..θα προσπαθήσω ξανά το απόγευμα μπας και σε "δω"..θα κάνω πειράματα με το πίατο..τι άλλο να κάνω..αμα έχεις χρόνο πέρνα και απο δω..οτι θες..το έχω το τηλέφωνο σου ..

----------

